# Surprises are such fun!!!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a surprise! I came home from work yesterday and a package was sitting there on the kitchen table. hummmm, wonder what that could be...did I order something??? 

Well it turns out Lynn (Lacie's mom) sent these adorable little dresses to Miss Ava!!!!!!! WOW WEE!!!!!! FIVE dresses!!!!!!

View attachment 87583



I think the sailor dress is my favorite :aktion033:
View attachment 87584



It was too hot to do a whole fashion show yesterday, but ......soon...... this is so exciting!!!! 

THANK YOU SO MUCH, LYNN!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy cow!! Those are adorable!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG that Ava is too cute in that dress and all those dresses are adorable!! :wub:
That was so nice of Lynn and such a great surprise.


----------



## connie Thomas (Dec 27, 2009)

These are sooo cute.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

that was so nice f her and ava looks adorable , those dresses are beautiful!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Now that is a WONDERFUL surprise!!! That little cutie pie is one lucky little girl. Can't wait to see the rest of the fashion show!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, perfect for the little beauty!!!
xoxoxoxox


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Ava was always a beauty queen. Now she is a supermodel!! :wub::wub:

That was so nice of Lynn. Now, please get busy showing us the other four dresses!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow that was really sweet of lynn! She looks darling!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so cute..and nice of lynn.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

YES :aktion033: We want a fashion show!!!.. what a blessing to come in the mail from a friend.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Now that Miss Ava has been cut-down, we need to ensure that she has enough clothes to keep up with her sister Abbey. After all, Ava needs to become a major fashionista.

So glad you like them. I love her in the Navy. (But then, is there anything that Ava wouldn't look good in??!!!) She's just soooooooooooooo adorable.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That was so nice of Lynn! Such cute dresses.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So cute! Ava looks totally into this fashion thing..lol.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn is so thoughtful! The dresses are darling!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

How sweet of her! I can't wait for the fashion show!! :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What adorable dresses! The sailor one is my favorite too!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lynn is so thoughtful! Loveeeeeeee Miss Ava in her sailor dress! So cute!! :wub::wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

The little sailor dress is my favorite also. That was so very sweet of Lynn.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my...hope it's not Fleet Week out there! With Miss Ava in that darling Navy Sailor dress, she will have all those sailor boys after her! :w00t:

That was super sweet of Lynne! Ava is sooooooo darling. I know how much fun you're having dressing her.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWESOME and so thoughtful 

hey, only one modeling picture? no fair! we wanna see the model in all these outfits *pwetty pwease* 

hugs
Kat


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, those dresses are adorable. I agree with the sailor dress being a favorite. I just love anything nautical. Now aren't you glad Miss Ava got a haircut. She can wear those beautiful outfits now.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG Ava sure did score!!! I love all of the dresses...London has the Cute as Candy dress although I don't dress her too much anymore.

What a nice person Lynn is!  I looove the nautical dress.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, that was so nice of Lynn. The sailor dress is my fav, but I think I need to see Ava modeling each of them to be sure. Hint! Hint!!!!

Linda


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh wow!! Lynn is a sweetheart! I love all the dresses but I do think the sailor one is my favorite. Ava looks perfect in it. Don't you live by the water too? That's the perfect little dress for her then!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

OMG how generous and kind! I think the nautical one is my favorite too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - Tyler's ready to ship out to meet Ava.:wub::wub: That dress is beautiful on her. Lynn, what great presents I'm so happy Ava got her hair cut. This is so much fun seeing her model. From the ring to the runway.:thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, that is sooooo sweet of Lynn!!! Ava looks adorable in the little navy sailor dress.........my fave!!! Cutie pie!!!!


----------



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow! That's super cool! I'm jealous! Ava looks darling'!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What a wonderful surprise and what a sweet, kind person Lynn is for sending such darling outfits!

Looking forward to more pics with Ava the supermodel!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! Talk about a lucky little doggie! The dresses are simply adorable. And, even more so adorable on darling Ava! :wub::wub: So sweet and thoughtful of Lynn!


----------

